# Pictures of Sarafina and her Mamma**Pic Heavy**



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

I just thought I'd add a few up-to-date pics of Sarafina and Miss Mamie.








Miss Mamie Body shot








Hello there!








What's that?








She's tired of taking pictures








I'm finished








I'm leaving!
-Sarah


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

aww! so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty goats.....  :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Sooooo cute!

Deidre :horse:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful doe! And what a cute little baby!!


----------

